# Fridays USDA Report....Surprises?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

According to Farm Doc, tomorrows USDA report could be full of surprises.

Regards, Mike

Surprises Likely in Friday


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

USDA is usually full of S......


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow,everyone was expecting a bearish report.Corn up .35 and Beans up .49 at the moment.


----------

